
Ask HN: Light, powerful, 15“ Full HD refurbished laptop for design/programming? - dziungles
Also requirement: Great matte display. Windows. Powerful video card is not needed.<p>I don&#x27;t want to spend 1,5K $ on a new one, as this laptop will be for traveling, so it can break, scratch or get stolen.<p>That is why I&#x27;m looking for an older premium class model.<p>Do you know a good model?
======
smt88
I would highly recommend getting something with very high resolution.

I bought a refurbished XPS 13" (top of the line, insanely high resolution) for
a $950, when it would have been over $2k new. The seller was
the.laptop.shop[1]. I had an issue with the screen, but they gave me a
warranty with the laptop, so the next day I had a Dell repairman come to my
house and repair the screen right in my kitchen. I didn't spend a dime.

All in all, my best experience buying a computer in my life.

1\.
[http://www.ebay.com/usr/the.laptop.shop](http://www.ebay.com/usr/the.laptop.shop)

------
brudgers
In the US, I'd recommend browsing the Dell Outlet. Same three year NBD onsite
warranty as new for professional products. Substantial discounts.

